# Achtung, das Wehrmacht



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 1, 2011)

Seeing as I've posted a photo on this thread before from the same event and got some useful advice, I figured I'd post another that I believe addresses most of the issues from the last one (poor orientation, over saturation, etc.)





This photo was taken at f/5.6 at 1/640 of a second at 300mm on a Nikon D1X. It is a .NEF converted to JPEG in the GIMP with adjustments to contrast and saturation. White balance was set to cloudy. Shooting mode was aperture priority.

I wanted to take a photo that would tell a story. This man with the german tattoos on his neck and rough, squinted face do just that, IMO.
Anything you have to offer is appreciated.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 1, 2011)

Is he sunburned?  If not, then his skin looks a little to "pink" or even "reddish".  I cannot see the tattoos too well and the only word I can see is "FREI" which I believe translates to "free" in English.  My only nits for now.

Regards,

WesternGuy


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, my piece of advice concern the German in your title: it ought to be "Achtung, DIE Wehrmacht". 

I cannot quite follow the story this photo is supposed to tell, what with his tattoes and his squinting. 
What do YOU feel all this conveys?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 1, 2011)

What is the actual central strong point of this picture?
IMO, it is the almost hidden tattoos on his neck, supported by the various insignia.
You don't need all the rest of that stuff around; it's clear he is in a uniform
Crop in to put the tattoos more prominently at a strong point.
Over-sharpen to get that gritty look.

BTW. the tattoo says (probably) 'Arbeit Macht Frei' which was the slogan known for having been placed over the entrances to a number of Nazi concentration camps during the Second World War. 
That tattoo, the swastika tattoo peeping out of his collar and the skull medallion on his cap leads me to think that this is one of the truly un-nice people.


----------



## MissCream (Aug 1, 2011)

Clean your sensor!! Geeze I wish my husband was that dirty  (As the sensor, not the actual dirty man....)


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Clean your sensor!! Geeze I wish my husband was that dirty  (As the sensor, not the actual dirty man....)



I thought it was actually a dead pixel on the right. I'm taking it to a camera shop to have it cleaned nonetheless, blowers are having no effect on it.

(also forgive my attempt at deutsch, I wish I could speak it)



			
				The_Traveler said:
			
		

> leads me to think that this is one of the truly un-nice people


^THAT is precisely what I wanted to make the viewer think, because it's exactly what I thought. (To be honest I think he looks kind of evil.)


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 1, 2011)

I would try a Black and White conversion to make it a little stronger, wish he was looking at you in the shot.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Helen B (Aug 1, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> BTW. the tattoo says (probably) 'Arbeit Macht Frei' which was the slogan known for having been placed over the entrances to a number of Nazi concentration camps during the Second World War.
> That tattoo, the swastika tattoo peeping out of his collar and the skull medallion on his cap leads me to think that this is one of the truly un-nice people.



The death's head, the Nazi party eagle and the black collar patches make him look more like he wants to be a trooper in the SS rather than the Wehrmacht. Not at all nice.


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 1, 2011)

Helen B said:


> The death's head, the Nazi party eagle and the black collar patches make him look more like he wants to be a trooper in the SS rather than the Wehrmacht. Not at all nice.


Exactly. He wasn't your typical reenactor wearing German fatigues, a helmet, and a few potato mashers. Of all the people wearing German militaria, very few actually had SS paraphernalia.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a B+W done with a new technique i use


----------



## Quentin_Moyer (Aug 1, 2011)

gsgary, I really like that. I'm never too quick to use black and white (I think I have one b&w image since last January), so I never even thought about it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 1, 2011)

Quentin_Moyer said:


> ^THAT is precisely what I wanted to make the viewer think, because it's exactly what I thought. (To be honest I think he looks kind of evil.)



You can't expect every viewer to inspect the picture carefully and come to the same conclusion.
You have to crop and emphasize and use all your tools to make your point.
Keep the important stuff and get rid of the rest.


----------

